# ota?



## jvs8477

My friend has rooted stock 3d will he lose root if he downloads today's ota


----------



## jdkoreclipse

Yes. If you want the rooted ver of the new ota, either use my rom (in the dev section) or xhausx version on xda


----------



## AndroidBall

Like jdk said. But I'm guessing its not gonna show up ulnless u unroot

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## wwjoshdew

Check out my video on how to update without loosing root!






Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffsanace

These are the apps in the latest update, unzip and install like any other app. http://db.tt/Dnp1H8Ju

Sent from a place where only a " Bad Seed " could grow.


----------

